# Problem with Habistat dimming thermostat



## jackrmee (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have a Habistat 600w dimming thermostat.
I was cleaning the viv yesterday and now the stat isn't working properly. I'm not sure if I knocked something, or if it's just a coincidence, but this is what's happening...

The 'heat' light on the stat is sometimes coming on and sometimes off. I thought it may be the ceramic heater bulb, so changed it for a spotlight bulb, so I know when it's coming on. It's nothing to do with the bulb, as the spotlight is only coming on now and again.

Maybe the probe/sensor?
The probe is near the heater, but I have a cheap thermometer right next to it, which shows 21c, when I have the stat set to approx 32c.
So this shows me that it may be the probe, as even though it's clearly not 32c, the stat is turning itself off.

Maybe the plug?
When I pull the plug out of the heater connection, the 'heat' light illuminates on the stat, but the actual heater bulb does not.

Other things to note. 
Light does not go on even if I turn the stat up to max (92c).
Sometimes the heat light flickers and then goes off, as if it's dimming whilst just hitting the right temperature (except it's not getting anywhere near the correct temp).

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bombjack (Jan 16, 2015)

Sounds like it's knackered,never had that problem them.Maybe repairs or new thermostat


----------



## Rewmer (Mar 6, 2020)

The probes are bullit proof, most likely the habitat controll


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

have you tried another bulb holder? I had this problem and I bought new ones only to discover that the actual bulb holder was faulty


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

rogersspider2007 said:


> have you tried another bulb holder? I had this problem and I bought new ones only to discover that the actual bulb holder was faulty


Given the original post was made four months ago I would hedge my bets that they have replaced the thermostat by now :whistling2:


----------

